# Making wood from foam! A quick sculpt and paint tutorial to use on a myriad of props!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

*



*
Evening all!

This week is a bit of an interlude to my full prop video that this tutorial is actually part of, but a great tip on how to quickly replicate realistic wood texture in foam in an easy and quick way. Next week you will see how it all comes together on an epic pirate's treasure chest!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome video. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## zooter (Apr 15, 2017)

Good video, will remember this for future projects.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

Love this! I can't wait to try it out. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone who found this to be useful! I'm hoping to have the treasure chest this was a part of online in the next bit, but between a heat wave and my kids summer vacation my normal prop making time has been seriously impacted


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

great set of tutorials.


----------

